
Show HN: Dependency Update as a Service - sanemat
http://tachikoma.io/
======
sanemat
Appreciate any feedback :)

We want programmers to focus on their problem, not on dependency hell. We
build 'Bundle Update as a Service' for Ruby project, if you activate repo,
then Tachikoma.io executes `bundle update`, and send pull request. To merge,
or not to merge: that is only you should do. CI service(e.g. TravisCI,
CircleCI) will help you. 'David Update as a Service' for Node.js and 'Carton
Update as a Service' for Perl too.

Here is the link to the service concept from my Travis-CI Meetup talk:
[http://sanemat.github.io/talks/20140917-travis-ci-meetup-
tac...](http://sanemat.github.io/talks/20140917-travis-ci-meetup-tachikoma-
io/)

Thanks!

~~~
jawns
Feedback: Find a native English speaker to clean up your copy. It shouldn't be
expensive. Maybe a HN reader might even do it as a favor. Right now, it reads
like the entire homepage was passed through Google Translate. Not the
professional image you want when you're hoping to get people to buy in to your
service.

~~~
sanemat
Thanks! I'll ask a native english speaker to fix my text.

